# Before & After grooming...



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Gunner was over-due to be groomed. 
*
BEFORE*
















*
AFTER*
























*
FIRST THING HE DID WHEN I LET HIM OUT...*


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

Typical golden ). It could have been worse. It could have been raining and muddy.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Gunner how do you breathe in there? :
I think you looked handsome in all those pictures before and after.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I love the paws. You did a beautiful job!


----------



## mygoldenboys (Mar 7, 2010)

He's a handsome boy! I lOVE how they smell and feel so soft after being groomed.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

It is funny how they want to rub off all those smells after being washed or groomed. His grooming looks good.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

He sure looks nice, look at those paws, wish mine were done that nice, I trim them myself.
I'm sure he had to get that groom off as soon as possible.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

He was trying to rub off all of that cuteness!  He looks great!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Gunner looks great all groomed up.


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

Marty does the same thing in the snow...ALMOST will be sorry to see it gone. Love that nose stipe Gunner has, Marty has one too!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Gunner you sure are a handsome dog groomed or not groomed!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

aw come on, that's not the same dog in the before and after photos 
great grooming job! he looks wonderful!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

kaysy said:


> Marty does the same thing in the snow...ALMOST will be sorry to see it gone. Love that nose stipe Gunner has, Marty has one too!


 Yes, my boy has a zipper nose. There are quite a few here on GRF.

Thanks for all the compliments. I can't take any credit for his wonderful grooming job. Our trainer has a groomer that she recommended to us. I think she does a great job! I love his feet.


----------



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

Gunner is a handsome boy!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow he looks great! I love that last pic with his head buried in the snow...."anybody seen my ears????" your groomer did a great job, nothing like a freshly groomed pup.


----------



## Jacey's boy (Feb 26, 2009)

He looks great! Jacey is getting in desperate need of a grooming appointment too, but after the snow melting and then a few thunderstorms, our yard looks like one giant mud puddle. So I think I'm going to a wait a couple of more weeks to let things dry out so when she goes outside she won't get covered in mud in the first minute.

Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Gunner looks stunning, even before his grooming. 

I stopped taking my girl to be groomed because she would immediately roll in the mud as soon as she got out of the car........


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

LOVE his feet!!! He looks so cute in the snow!!

I stopped having the boys groomed after my groomer used the wrong shampoo and Gunner lost all his hair!
So now it's up to me. I have a hard time doing their ears. My thinning scissors aren't the best but I do usually manage to get their feet and tails looking pretty good. : )


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Gunner looks so handsome! And I love those paws...they always look so nice after a grooming.


----------

